# ACCON-S7-PG jetzt mit TeleService-Funktionalität



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 August 2004)

Guten Tag!

mit der S7-Programmierssoftware ACCON-S7-PG 
können Sie Ihre Anlagen nun auch *fernwarten*. 
Dazu wurde ACCON-S7-PG um die TeleService-
Funktionalität erweitert. Diese ist ab Version 4.3 
enthalten und sofort lieferbar. Sie ermöglicht 
Ihnen den Verbindungsaufbau und die 
Programmierung der S7-300/400-Steuerungen 
über das weltweite Telefonnetz.

An Ihrem Programmier-PC kommt ein Standard-
Modem zum Einsatz. Steuerungsseitig haben Sie die Wahl:


• ACCON-MPI-Modem (TS-Adapter mit integriertem 56k-Modem) oder 
• ACCON-MPI/TS-Adapter mit externem Modem oder 
• Siemens TeleService-Adapter externem Modem
*Alle* Funktion von ACCON-S7-PG können Sie damit auch 
über die Telefonleitung ausführen:


• Backup (AG-Inhalt sichern) 
• Restore (AG-Inhalt wiederherstellen) 
• Programmiergerätefunktionen wie das Ändern von Bausteinen 
• Statusanzeige von Daten- und Programmbausteinen

Die TeleService-Funktionalität ist - im Gegensatz zu 
Wettbewerbern - keine  separate, kostenpflichtige Option, 
sondern in ACCON-S7-PG *enthalten*.

Hier können Sie sich selbst überzeugen:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-power-tools/s7-pg.htm

Nur bis zum 13.09.2004:
Bestellen Sie das ACCON-S7-PG Teleservice-Paket zum 
Sonderpreis gleich online
http://www.deltalogic.de/aktion/s7-pg-aktion_bf.htm

oder per Fax mit dem Aktionsbestellformular (mit Zubehör):
http://www.download.deltalogic.de/misc/s7-pg_ts.zip

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

